# POLL: How fast are your plants growing per week?



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

Is this an injected CO2 tank?

Nope

Plant Name

Amazon Sword

1/4" or less per week

Hasn't grown much in height. But the crown (base) of it has probably doubled in size over the last 3 months. I trim a leaf or two off maybe once a month.

Comment

I don't have root tabs, nor CO2, all I've got is fish waste which I remove every other week or so, and a very very small (like less than 1/4 of EI dosing) amount of ferts I add to the water column. I'd add more, but my tank is lightly planted. I hope to try DIY co2 or just glut/excel at some point, but now isn't the time.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Is this a CO2 injected tank?
No.

Amazon Sword
1/4"-3/4" per week.

Anubias Nana
No noticeable change. Half a dozen new leaves in 2 months.

Crypt Wendtii
1/4" per week at best. A new leaf every other week.

Frogbit
12"x12" area of new growth per week.

I'm running a fairly low light set up with a lot of coverage from the floaters. The Amazon sword is about the only noticeable growth on a week to week basis aside from the multiplying of floaters.


----------



## Fullycaffeinated (Apr 13, 2015)

DIY CO2 (very sporadic and not really worth mentioning) 

Amazon sword-1" a week, new leaf every week or so. A leaf or two trimmed every month. 16" tall by 10" spread. Base about 3". Three smaller swords grow half as fast. 

Rotala rotundifolia- 2" a week, pretty new. Only been in here three weeks. 

Water wisteria- 4" a week. What a weeeed 

Dwarf sag- 1/2" a week. 1-3 new plantlettes each every two weeks or so. Good carpet. 

Anacharis- 4" a week. Maybe more. Crazy fast in my cold water frog tank. 

Anubias nana- one leaf a month

Dwarf lilly- still new. Maybe a leaf a week. 

Moneywort- 2" a week. Lovely plant. 


Lights are cheap 13w 6500k CFl clip ons from a home/farm supply store. Using API root tabs, flourish comprehensive 2-3 times a week, Osmocote ferts.


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

CO2?
Nope, but I add Excel sporadically

Plants:
Anubias nana - 1 new leaf each week (it's a machine!)
A. nana petite - just got them two weeks ago, but no new leaves yet
A. coffeefolia - 1-2 months per leaf
A. hastafolia - 6 months per leaf (only grown one new one since I got it last fall)

Crypts (spiralis, undulata, wendtii, unknowns) - new leaf every week or two, with the spiralis and undulata on the faster side

Java fern - 1" in height + 1 new leaf per rhizome per week

Dwarf sagittaria - new node every 1-2 weeks, stays under 2" tall

Vallisneria spiralis - 1-2" a week, 1 new node a week, but only if the snails don't eat it :/

Bacopa caroliniana - 2-3" a week, currently in a ridiculous growth spurt

Ludwigia (sp. red, x lacustris) - 1/4" a week
L. arcuata, palustris - 1" a week

Cabomba - <1/4" a week

10g tank with inert gravel+Osmocote root tabs, micros+K 1-3x a week, Finnex fugeray (3 hr on, 3.5 hr off, 3 hr on) 

I'm guessing the Ludwigia would be a lot happier if my mystery snails didn't see them as a salad bar. The L. sp. "red" used to grow about 1"/wk before they stripped it to practically nothing but the stem, and they just did the same to the L. x lacustris. Previously, they had done it to the Bacopa and it took about 3 months for the stems to recover.


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

This is a low tech 75 gallon tank that I dose with Excel every day. Tank is now 8 months old.


Water wisteria, used to grow 1" a week but now less than 1/4"
Anubias, one leaf every two weeks, used to grow one per week.
Water Sprite, one new fern every 2-4 days. Nice easy plant.
Dward Hair grass that grows slowly but grows and spreads until my fish eat it or pull it out.
Money wart that I have had for about a week and no growth yet. 
Penny wart that grows about 1/4" week. 
Dwarf Amazon Sward or whats left as my Congo's have devastated it. 

2-1/2" of Fluorite substrate (90%) and the rest is sand.

Light is a cheapo Ebay (Aqua-traders) twin T5HO fixture 22" above the substrate recently swapped out for the old school twin T-12 because its just too much light. Need to find a solution that gives me an even 35 PAR without spending hundreds of dollars and that looks good too. Its amazing how hard this is to find! May just use screen with the T5HO. Seems like everything on the market is either too much light and expensive or not enough light.

Dose recommended dose of Seachem Aquavitro once per week + Seachem Micro and Seachem Potassium. 

PH= 7.4
Nitrates= 20 ppm
Phosphate= 2 ppm
Ammonia= 0
Nitrite= 0
KH= 4
GH=8
Temperature= 76-degrees
Light was on 6 hours day with T5HO and currently 9 hours day with T-12 fixtures

Change water 50% each week

If I could find a light source that would provide an even 35 PAR at the substrate at 21" combined with EI than I think things would be better. Used to have a relatively algae free tank for months until I made the mistake of doing a heavy prune to the fast growing water wisteria and since then algae took hold and the water wisteria never recovered.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Django said:


> I really want to know how fast my plants are growing compared to others'.
> 
> Please provide the following information:
> 
> ...


You should really include your list of plants and your growth rates so we can compare too.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Philip, you're completely right. It just never occurred to me.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Please provide the following information:

Is this an injected CO2 tank? No
Plant Name unidentified stems 1" or more per week
new plant (forgot name) 1/4", but growing
Pygmy Chain Sword - phenomenal! 3/4 of the way around the edges of my 10g
Java moss - 1/4" or less. Can't kill this plant. I pulled it all out about six months ago. Came back after I started fertilizing
Java Fern - 1/4 or less - small

1/4" or less per week
1/2" per week
3/4" per week
1" or more per week 1 inch or more

a pic of the tank yesterday after pulliing up some stems and small rescape


----------

